# Easier way to put cat into carrier



## applecruncher (Oct 26, 2017)

I tried this earlier this year and it worked.   It sounds awful ....using a pillow case....but it wasn't bad at all.  I had to work fast, though.

Well, Bella has to go to vet in a couple hours for shots.  So, I'm gonna use the pillow case.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 26, 2017)

Wow, wonder how easy it is for the cat to get out of the bag once in there, especially in a small carrier.  I think it would be just as hard to get a difficult cat into that pillow case as it is the carrier though.  My car don't like getting into his carrier either, I try to have it ready somewhere hours before I have to use it, if he sees it he gets spooked and makes himself scarce.  But once his head and front paws are in, a determined booty shove from me lets me zip it up and he's ready to go.

Interested to know how this technique works with your Bella!  Does she willingly get into the carrier when the vet is done with her?  Mine does, he want outta there.


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 26, 2017)

SB, I sneak up behind her with pillow case.  Then, once she's in the carrier I kind of loosen it and she wiggles out of the pillow case as I quickly zip it closed.

At the vet Bella is such a good patient.   They love her.  When they are done I put the carrier on the table and she gets in, sometimes vet tech helps a little bit.


----------



## tortiecat (Oct 26, 2017)

Yes, Callie goes back into her carrier after the vet has finished with her. Her carrier is canvas and opens completely
on one side, so I pick her up, put her in and zip it up before she has time to escape.  I have learned to do this in
a small area, preferable the bathroom, so that if she does escape I don't have to go all over the place to get her.


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 26, 2017)

*@tortiecat*

Yes, I put carrier (canvas) in the bathtub, then I take her in and shut door till she is zipped in.


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 26, 2017)

We're back.

When I tried to be sneaky with the pillowcase, Bella knew something was "up".  She tried to dart, but I got her.  I felt so bad,  and apologized but I told her we had to get thru this.

She got an exam, 2 shots, bloodwork, and nail trim.  Getting back in the case was no problem.

Oh, I asked if they had any Bengals as patients, and Dr. said a few, but not many and that they are gorgeous!    but very energetic.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Oct 26, 2017)

VERY energetic LOL!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 26, 2017)

applecruncher said:


> We're back.
> 
> When I tried to be sneaky with the pillowcase, Bella knew something was "up".  She tried to dart, but I got her.  I felt so bad,  and apologized but I told her we had to get thru this.
> 
> She got an exam, 2 shots, bloodwork, and nail trim.  Getting back in the case was no problem.



Awww, don't feel too bad AC, I'm sure little Bella forgives her mom. :love_heart:  Hope she checked out okay and is a healthy girl!


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 26, 2017)

Mrs. Robinson said:


> VERY energetic LOL!



I was telling them about my favorite youtube Bengal videos.  :laugh:


----------

